# 16hp vanguard carb. vtwin



## jbilla (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a John Deere lt166 with the vanguard vtwin on it. I broke the stand on the carb trying to get the float pin out. Try to epoxy glue worked for a little. Bought a used one off ebay for 30 dollars and the guy burnt me on it. It was in awful shape. Cant find one. If you have one would love to buy it The model number is 303777-1162-e1. Thanks.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

jbilla said:


> I have a John Deere lt166 with the vanguard vtwin on it. I broke the stand on the carb trying to get the float pin out. Try to epoxy glue worked for a little. Bought a used one off ebay for 30 dollars and the guy burnt me on it. It was in awful shape. Cant find one. If you have one would love to buy it The model number is 303777-1162-e1. Thanks.


The 808728 has been discontinued replacement 807639 is available at Jacks small engine and MandD, they seem to be awfully expensive, $175-$185. Have a good one. Geo


----------

